# My first pixel!



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

So here is my first try at creating a pixel betta. I have no clue how the artists on here make them, or what they use, so mine kinda sucks. I first had one that looked better, but I messed it up and couldn't get it back so I had to start over. Anyways...


----------



## Gracie8890 (Feb 25, 2012)

I like it! Its really cute! Its not realistic as some others are but i love the cartoon feel ofmit!


----------



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

I know lol! Thanks! I wish I actually knew how to make them.


----------



## Gracie8890 (Feb 25, 2012)

I do to!


----------



## labloverl (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok, so this one looks WAY better!


----------

